# Question re. the AM21 OTA tuner & Genie



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

First, does this work well (or at all) with the HR44 Genie?

Does DirecTV still offer these to a customer at no cost? Reduced cost?

I noticed Solid Signal has the AM21N for $49, which seems like a good price. I was considering it, but only if it works well with the HR44.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes it works.

Call and ask.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Have three AM21s here (two latest of which are actually AM21Ns).

Got those two more recent ones for free via Retention.

One during the Tribune squabble last year and the other from just a random call in to Retention one day earlier this year and got lucky.

Sub. since '95 with almost always the highest package helped I guess ...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

It depends on what channels you want to tune in. Only channels in Directv data base are available it won't scan for channels and new subchannels won't be available until Directv adds them to the data base.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, this one would be for my account in Houston. I'm sure Houston's locals are in DirecTV's database.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, this one would be for my account in Houston. I'm sure Houston's locals are in DirecTV's database.


It is not a question of the main city being in the data base but of other near by stations not being receivable. DISH tuners can scan for signals and as long as the TV carrier is strong enough it will tune the station, but Directv won't recognize the station unless it is in the data base.
Poor example but it mighgt clear up your question. If you lived in McKinney TX.. Your DMA would be Dallas and FOX would be channel 4. If you could receive it 12.3 KXII out of Sherman/ Denison is also FOX but may not be in the data base for the AM21 so even if you could receive it the AM21 would not recognize it. I don't have an AM21 so I don't know if this would still be true seeing I haven't had Directv for years.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> First, does this work well (or at all) with the HR44 Genie? *They work great with all current models*
> 
> Does DirecTV still offer these to a customer at no cost? Reduced cost? *They never really offered them at no or reduced cost, but some people have demanded them for the typical reasons......*
> 
> ...


----------

